# Steamer wont work on siemens tk53009



## oyztein1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi! I'm new here on this forum, but I thought I could try here.

So what happened is the machine ran dry, and to get it to start it again, I have to get water through the steam-nozzle. The problem is that the switch doesn't work. So I took apart the machine, and saw that there was a magnet switch inside there. And on the "recieving end" of the switch there's a transistor. Even when i tried with another magnet, there was no success.. So now i think the problem is the main panel of the coffee maker. But I really don't have any clue to what to do to get water through the steam nozzle to get the damn thing to work again..

Any suggestions anyone??


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

How far does it get when you turn it on ? Does the machine draw water in to the boilers, does it start to heat ?

normslly on a newish machine there is a thermal switch on the bottom of the boiler that needs to be reset once you have boiled it dry and gone over temp ... Look for this switch for a start


----------

